# For new puppy parents



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When I first came to this site, I saw all the posts about biting, grouchy puppies, and I became skeptical if this was the breed of dog for me. I had previously had shelties and never experienced puppies like was being described in these posts. I even started a post asking if this was the right breed for me. (I wanted something non-shedding). Well turns out what everyone has said is indeed very true. Sure they do get bitty and down right grumpy when over tired but then they turn into incredibly beautiful dogs that are very sweet natured, gentle, loving dogs who will lay quietly when you are busy but ready for a walk or a game of fetch 5 minutes later. Maggie is 4 months old now and the "crocapoo" is gone. In its place is the sweetest most loving puppy ever. I love her very much and can't imagine life without her now. Thank You everyone for guiding me along the way.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Barb. I needed to hear that today!

And Maggie's gorgeous!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow! Crockapoo gone at 4 months!! That's good going. Ours still has to be reminded when she's excited and she's nearly 14 months old.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just thinking the exact same thing Neil! Maggie is absolutely gorgeous, she looks so wistful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Wow! Crackapoo gone at 4 months!! That's good going. Ours still has to be reminded when she's excited and she's neary 14 months old.


I can relate to this Molly is the same  Took her to the pet store yesterday and she was so embarrassing. She looked like a dog that had no training at all she was all over the place...wanted to see everyone and jump on them ....lots of whining ..ugh!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Barb you have got a great puppy there, yes it really does get better and they do turn into lovely sweet natured dogs, but to be honest most of us had to wait a while longer! although I would say by 5 months the worst of the puppy biting and madness was over, but yes even now he can get over excited when hyped up and still a loony greeting people but is calmer for much longer in between. Mind you he did keep pinching things from the boiler serviceman's toolbox today so had to lock him away!! (Dudley, not the serviceman!)


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

me too ..had a bad morning ..but better now ...was feeling bad for Bean as Bear kept throwing herself at her ..I was willing Bean to be cross ...but nooo..my ginormous viszla just sat and took it ..


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

and another thing ...is it normal that she follows me around whining .....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the out the other side stories! Warms the heart


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

DB1 said:


> Wow Barb you have got a great puppy there, yes it really does get better and they do turn into lovely sweet natured dogs, but to be honest most of us had to wait a while longer! although I would say by 5 months the worst of the puppy biting and madness was over, but yes even now he can get over excited when hyped up and still a loony greeting people but is calmer for much longer in between. Mind you he did keep pinching things from the boiler serviceman's toolbox today so had to lock him away!! (Dudley, not the serviceman!)


Yes Maggie gets excited meeting people and other dogs but all day long she is very calm, even when my husband comes home from work, it is a happy but calm greeting and then she is happy to sit between us watching tv in the evening quietly chewing a toy. I guess she picks it up from us as we are very laid back, calm, quiet people. The crocapoo I refer to is the grouchy biting overtired puppy that wants to take your hand off if it is range.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

climbing said:


> and another thing ...is it normal that she follows me around whining .....


When they're babies, they want to be with you where ever you are. It's normal. I think lots of puppy snuggle's are in order.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I needed to hear this too tonight as we've had such a naughty puppy this evening. I'm absolutely positive that she was cross that it was hubby and not me who took her for her evening walk, as is the normal routine (I took youngest human pup to football practice). Despite playing with her and fussing her when I got home she has been demanding, naughty and defiant. She's chewed at our living room rug, wee'd in the kitchen (despite back door being open just feet away), I've been barked at and when I put the boys to bed she sat at the bottom of the stairs and cried and barked - she wasn't left alone as hubby was in the living room. 

To be fair she's normally a good pup but she's definitely starting to assert herself a little and test the boundaries. Puppy classes start tomorrow, and not a day too soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

PoppyLove said:


> I needed to hear this too tonight as we've had such a naughty puppy this evening. I'm absolutely positive that she was cross that it was hubby and not me who took her for her evening walk, as is the normal routine (I took youngest human pup to football practice). Despite playing with her and fussing her when I got home she has been demanding, naughty and defiant. She's chewed at our living room rug, wee'd in the kitchen (despite back door being open just feet away), I've been barked at and when I put the boys to bed she sat at the bottom of the stairs and cried and barked - she wasn't left alone as hubby was in the living room.
> 
> To be fair she's normally a good pup but she's definitely starting to assert herself a little and test the boundaries. Puppy classes start tomorrow, and not a day too soon.


Sounds like the little poppet is overtired. Good luck with puppy class. I'm sure she won't do anything you ask while at class but she will have tons of fun with her new playmates. Don't stress over that. The main thing is that she listens to what you ask of her at home.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It definitely sounds like she's over tired. She doesn't have the capacity to do anything because you weren't there or because her routine changed a little.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

*more sleeps helps*

I really find that she has far less manic moments if I regularly have play sessions always followed by sleep...also everything now goes well if im on puppy duty..then if teenagers have her I come home to them saying mum shes really biting....grrrr


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

climbing said:


> I really find that she has far less manic moments if I regularly have play sessions always followed by sleep...also everything now goes well if im on puppy duty..then if teenagers have her I come home to them saying mum shes really biting....grrrr


I think Dudley was far more hyper than he could have been as A: there wasn't so much 'they need lots of naps' advice around then and B: I have a very lively teeneager and was childminding too so lots of stimulation, its amazing how calm they can be in a calm house (of course no puppy is totally calm!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

climbing said:


> I really find that she has far less manic moments if I regularly have play sessions always followed by sleep...also everything now goes well if im on puppy duty..then if teenagers have her I come home to them saying mum shes really biting....grrrr


Routine really helps. She will get to know the routine and be happier as she knows what's happening next.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Much better day today and puppy class was great. She responds so quickly to new lessons. 

I think she does get over tired in the evening. Once I get back from work at 2.00pmish, and the boys come home at 3.30pm, there's just too much going on for her to settle. The boys know not to disturb her when she is resting, and they don't pester her endlessly, but the house does become noisy and active and she wants to be part of it all. The hot weather hasn't helped either (not that I'm complaining!).


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

*hyping her up*

Yes I think i see a pattern .in the day with me and routine and lots of calm and sleep shes seems perfect ..yet again I had to go out to work this evening and came back to the same ..Mum shes been biting ..I thing the boys possibly try and play with her at a time wen shes most likely to kick off ...don't want to undermine them so wont be negative ...but ...I can see why it happens ...


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

climbing said:


> Yes I think i see a pattern .in the day with me and routine and lots of calm and sleep shes seems perfect ..yet again I had to go out to work this evening and came back to the same ..Mum shes been biting ..I thing the boys possibly try and play with her at a time wen shes most likely to kick off ...don't want to undermine them so wont be negative ...but ...I can see why it happens ...


The puppy class we went to last night was great. My boys were the only children there but the trainer made sure she included them in everything, and had a specific thing for the boys to work on with each exercise (more simple versions of the adults task). It made them feel very included and gave them a bit of responsibility. I don't know how old your boys are but it maybe worth looking into giving them a specific training aim each evening i.e. teach puppy how to come and sit. If they are older then they can do some adult training for you.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

that sounds good tho at 18 and 19 I may have to pay them to attend ( joking )


----------

